# Let's try it again-Hog donation



## Public Land Prowler

If you would like to either help a fellow member drag one out in turn for keeping the meat,or would be willing to take a hog off of someones hands post here.

Post what counties you would be willing to travel to meet someone,and hopefully someone on here will pm you for contact info,maybe even exchange phone numbers.

I would like to see this work for deer too.

If we get enough participation,maybe they will sticky this for us.Let's not let hogs rot just because you don't want it.Help a friend out!


----------



## Nugefan

Dude after hign school football season I'd love to come and be yer shadow .....


----------



## bam_bam

I aint got no hogs but would shore like one


----------



## Bodab1974

Hey I will take any and all hogs offered within 2-3 hours drive of Gwinnett County.

 Wife and 3 kids at home to feed, and they ALL love wild hog.

If you have one Please call me,  anytime,  I will ... ** cough cough **  suddenly get sick if I have to.

My number is 678-908-3557
Name is Kevin


----------



## Derek Edge

I hope to be catching a few in the next couple of weeks, in traps.  I will only need a couple sows so anything left over you guys are welcome too.If you need a hog around Laurens Co. just let me know.


----------



## nx95240

i would take  one for sure for the family.. just pm me to let me know what i need to do ...thanks


----------



## Poad

i would love to have a pig or 2.i like em very much but am no longer able to get out to hunt so it would be greatly appreciated. i would also like to be on a list for any unwanted deer meat too. i am  a diabetic so deer meat and wild pork is really good for me.thanks.


----------



## fishbum2000

i live in henry co but i hunt in jasper co will drag out pig or come hunt pigs for you anywhere with  from perry ga to gainsville 
or if i can hunt them and i can " pitch a tent" somewhere on the property i will travel farther


----------



## jsisko

i would be more than happy to help get rid of some pork whether picking up dragin out or hunting at least for the rest of the month til i find out if im gonna deploy.  anywhere around valdosta to about an hour away.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78

I'm in the Savannah area and would be willing to donate any hogs I harvest. I like hog meat, but I get overwhelmed with meat sometimes because I'm the only one eating the deer/hog meat. I enjoy sharing the bounty with fellow sportsman, friends, and family.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER

I would be willing to give up a hog to someone in the Savannah area.  Deer meat too once bow season is open, but i do not pay for anybodies processing... Thats up to you.  If your interested, drop me a PM.


----------



## tv_racin_fan

404-660-8865 I live in Cumming GA but am willing to travel. I have family in the Ft Stewart area and may be there at anytime. I'd prefer to be envolved in the hunt but will take meat at any time.


----------



## Bodab1974

Just let me know anywhere and I will gladly make the trip.    my number is  678-908-3557    I will drag it out,  pick it up,  or even come down and help you hunt them


----------



## Davexx1

I am a feral wild hog trapper/hunter down here in Florida.  I deal with alot of these animals every year and do my best to find a home for the meat and not leave the animal to waste in the woods.  I donate as many as possible to friends and family, church groups, needy family support groups, etc.

My agreement with the recipients is that they come immediately when called, they take the animal "on the hoof", and they are responsible for all field dressing, processing, etc.

With hogs it is critical to get the animal field dressed and cooled down as quickly as is possible, especially in this heat.  For that reason you need to have your contact phone numbers ready and make the call as soon as you can to give them time to make the drive and pick up the animal before spoilage occurs.  The recipient needs to be prepared to field dress the animal, have a cooler full of ice, etc.

Hope this helps.  Good luck to all.

Dave1


----------



## DEERFU

PLP, this was a great idea! A sticky would be another one!


----------



## Paymaster

DEERFU39 said:


> PLP, this was a great idea! A sticky would be another one!



As you wish.


----------



## joshuarobinson23

*Joshua Robinson*

im 23 and i hunt at chickasawhati in albany georgia if anyone needs help there deer or hog just call 229-206-0160 and ill be on my way free of charge maybe alil meat or ill take a hog if givin


----------



## joshuarobinson23

im looking for some one to hunt with on wma land in albany ga for hogs i go by myself most of the time i like to have back up i uselly get right on top of theam when i kill one and its not good to be alone


----------



## jmeeks

Lookin for a place to hunt hogs around Macon. I'll help drag em out or take one off of your hands any time. 706-840-0704, names Jonathan.


----------



## jfd104

*buy hogs alive*

hey i will buy hogs alive so i can take them to the butcher alive  please call 770 894 7850 dont answere leave message


----------



## hunt

would love to get a hog are 2. 706-957-0026


----------



## cheezeball231

*I'd love a hog. Will trade have Bear and deer meat*

Just send me a PM and lets work something out. I have a 164lb bear I'm picking up from the butcher on Tues.


----------



## Drivus

Guys I am about 3.5 hours south of Atlanta and I have left 9 hogs in the woods since rifle season started. I found someone to take one of them! PM me with some contact numbers so that I can get in touch with some of you. I hate to waste the meat but I can't use all of the ones that we kill and I can't stop killing them, they have got my deer run off now. I don't want to clean them but if you are too far away I will drop the guts for you and bring him to town, just come get them so I'm not stuck with one in the back of my truck!


----------



## grizzley30814

Add me to the list also, draggin, tracking or hunting them I'm game for it. In and around the Augusta/Harlem area. Thanks for the sticky and the opportunity.

James H 706-556-1671 , C 706-699-1762


----------



## COOLHAND

I would like to hunt some hog, pretty much anywhere in GA I will go


----------



## goldenboyga

*Wild Hog*

I have killed 5 so far,  with the biggest just over 215 lbs.  I have more wild hog than I know what to do with here in Laurens Co.  If the trem keeps up, I will be more than happy to give some away.  I  have a warm heart, especially when it come to giving.


----------



## oregonbowhunter

NEAR fort benning anytime anwhere i usually got a ton of hogs ive killed 83 so far since april and i definately cant eat it all.


----------



## Eddy M.

I would be interested in a hog---- I'm in Cobb county


----------



## sidekicks409

im in west ga near i-20 and would love a few hogs if anyone has any


----------



## 3pits

I am headed out over the next few weekends to hunt on a 1700 ac lease, been told they are covered up in hogs.  Be honest I have never got one, but this sounds good.  I dont know how to field dress or clean one up, I will be near Washington GA, and if I get one or a few I would be willing to give it to someone as long as they can meet me somewhere well known on my way out.  I am not from that area, I am in Royston so I could meet you anywhere inbetween.  You can either PM me your number  and I will call on a Sunday (other than the 8th of FEB) if I get something.  I'd love it if someone could show me or teach me how to field dress them/do the right thing with them once I kill one.


----------



## hatchrooster

Would like to be on the list to I'll get some if you got any you can pm me  or call  706-429-7049.Or would like to help kill some if you need. Thanks,Roland


----------



## kodiak joe

I live in Jacksonville and I could meet you somewhere for some fresh pork.


----------



## Handgunner

I've deleted a few posts on here from folks looking to hunt hogs.  This isn't what this thread is about.  It's about someone donating hogs to anyone that wants them.

If you want some fresh pork, respond.  If you're looking for land to hunt hogs on, start a thread in the Leases forum.


----------



## HandgunHTR

I live in Dallas, GA and would be willing to drive a reasonable distance to help drag or whatever in return for some meat.

I have all my own butchering stuff and would be happy to donate back.


----------



## JOHNNY GREYWOLF

Will take all I can get within 4 hour drive of Ellijay. PM me and let me know what I need to do. Thanks


----------



## gahuntindude

I live in Cowetta County would love to have some wild hog meat, would be willing to help hunt them also. I hunt in Jones County but we don't have any hogs. Just let me know either way please. Thanks Steve 423-883-1288


----------



## deerassassin22

Anyone near ft benning want one pm me your number if i ever get one will give you a call.


----------



## siska

would love to have a meat hog for 4th of july pig pickin. most of family never done one before please help
andrew
678 313 8522


----------



## idsman75

I live in Columbus and have access to Benning.  I would be willing to travel up to 100 miles to help someone drag one out, gut it, skin it, quarter it, etc.  I have a pulley hoist, gambrel, and plenty of knives and hand saws for wild game prep.  I have a 150-quart cooler that has always worked for transporting deer.  I'm hoping to hunt pigs for the first time this summer and get that experience.  I'd be willing to do most of the work since I haven't put a knife to a pig in a long time.  I worked in the kill pit and on the gambrel table hanging hogs by their hind leg tendons at a hog plant in Iowa between college and the Army.  I'd be willing to do most of the work as long as the person I'm assisting could give me guidance on the differences between cleaning a pig and a deer while I'm doing it.  I'm pretty much just looking for a pig head (doesn't even have to be trophy quality) to add another european mount to the wall in my living room and some experience along the way.  I've eaten wild pork before and love pretty much all wild meat in general.  The meat isn't all that important to me but I'd be willing to eat a little in exchange for the work but the experience and just getting outdoors and getting my hands dirty would be enough incentive for me to pitch in.

idsman75@gmail.com


----------



## Bodab1974

If anyone drops one this weekend that they dont want, I would be most gratefull.  I can help you drag or whatever you want.  Would love to have a pig for the family for the 4th.

I will drive anywhere up to 3 hours of Gwinnett County

678-953-2761  Kevin


----------



## cyco

I need about 2 or 3 to feed out for the 4th of july.100 pounder would be nice.Im in twiggs county (478)230-4000


----------



## boneboy96

not sure if any hogs get killed up here in North Ga., but I'm willing to travel a couple of hours from Atlanta area for some meat.  BB96


----------



## Capt Quirk

We'll be in Washington Cty in a couple weeks. While we won't be able to store it, it would be great to maybe share it with somebody.


----------



## cyco

Hogs wanted dead or alive, would like them alive so I can feed them out.


----------



## deramey67

i have a boar hog raised it since it was a piglet thinking of selling it if interested pm me . he'll weigh around 250 to 300 lbs


----------



## Carolina Diesel

*I am lookin for a place to hog hunt in north east Georgia or in north west South Carolina.... i got the dogs just need some hogs, we also have a few traps.... if you or any one you know needs or wants them gone or removed off your property or leased land please let me know...​*.  PM me or call me @(864)710-6712
*---->also lookin for some to buy for a good price<----*
and willin to donate the meat to the less fortunate people


----------



## chadf

I'm willing to tAke a Hog off someones hands if they don't want the meat! I'm also willing to buy a hog off someone if I can meet them in gwinnett/Forsyth co. Or throw in on gas for someone that Is driving down to pick up a hog!


----------



## hatchrooster

I sure would like to take one off some bodys hands and even help get one out.I'd drive up to an hour if the hog is still alive and I can put it in a cooler one ice.Just PM me,or call my cell its 706-429-7049 or home phone 706-867-7997,Thanks Roland.


----------



## Woodscrew

I would like to get a small pig or two I could feed out if someone around middle ga. traps any. 706-975-1677 Thanks, Lamar


----------



## hound1973

I'd love to help anyone out with a hog problem in southeast ga, either solo or with a partner.  I would be eating and sharing all meat harvested.  I hunt hogs about 5 times a week on Ft Stewart, and there are some ones here.


----------



## hound1973

my number is (334) 432-4897


----------



## biggroundhawg

I am interested in it. You can call me at 770-548-0263. My name is Clayton.


----------



## zekeknob

I was hoping to come to GA and hunt hogs this year but now won't have the time . but I do get to travle threw GA if any one has a hog to donate my brothers and I would apreciate it I am a member of a charity organisation and every year we have a big game dinner and some hog meat would go over big. I will be in GA somtime in late nov and dec.


----------



## petedao

I'm interested in any that are within an hours drive of Gwinnett Co. p.m. me with your phone and I will call back.   Thanks


----------



## just271

*NEW to Hog Hunting*

I live in Gwinnett County, I will drive 2-3 Hours to be anyones shadow or drag it out. Just call me or email me anytime.


----------



## chris drury

What county are you in,I'm in bibb.


----------



## ccookou812

chris drury said:


> What county are you in,I'm in bibb.



Walton and will gladly take a hog or help out with the pests.


----------



## CMLanier

*Hogs or Deer!!!*

Willing to travel 75 miles from Gainesville, Georgia.

Want the meat to eat

willing to hunt.

Charles 404-434-9380:


----------



## Bowhunter Matt

i love to get a hog from someone.  I have some friends coming down to visit the week of march 20th, and i would love to cook a whole hog for them.  i live in elbeton which is in northeast georgia.  send me a pm and let me know if you might be able to help me out, and i'll give you my number so you can call me.  i'll come and help get it out of the woods with you if you want me to.


----------



## ronbigdog1

Public Land Prowler said:


> If you would like to either help a fellow member drag one out in turn for keeping the meat,or would be willing to take a hog off of someones hands post here.
> 
> Post what counties you would be willing to travel to meet someone,and hopefully someone on here will pm you for contact info,maybe even exchange phone numbers.
> 
> I would like to see this work for deer too.
> 
> If we get enough participation,maybe they will sticky this for us.Let's not let hogs rot just because you don't want it.Help a friend out!


Theres alot of this going on,needs to stop to many people hungry out there, think before you leave it.


----------



## Artisan

*hog helper*

i would love to help in retrieving a hog or 2
i would even like to shoot one with my 410 slug
my no is 770-403-9046
e-mail     sun-earth-concrete@att.net
thanks don


----------



## jmbarry

I have just moved to Ga and would love to try to hunt hog.  I am limited in the physical part as for running hogs, but would love to hunt from a blind or stand.  I am not sure what weapon is allowed to hunt hogs.  Reading the game laws, it seems what ever is in season is the weapon you must use.  I do have a 12ga pump, a .45 LC and a 7.62 Mini Thirty.  I am in the North Ga Area, Catoosa, Walker or Ringgold areas is preferred, but can travel some.  Any replies would be greatly appreciated.  Please contact me at jmbarry4450@aol.com or 423-991-4858.  Thank you.


----------



## garnede

I would like some hog meat for the freezer and the smoker. I am new to the state, columbus, and would like to have some wild meat in the freezer for the summer.  If someone has a hog problem within an hour of columbus, I would like to try to help reduce their numbers.  Also if anyone within an hour of columbus has any excess meat I would be glad to take it including helping drag it out of the woods. Send me a PM for my number if you think you may have excess meat or need a little help with hog control.  Thanks


----------



## Bam Bam

I liked to have few or several alive. If anbody traps any and wants to get rid of them please let me know. I'll bring gage to pickumup.I Have a couple dogs that i need to train. Call me 404-422-8759


----------



## Rednec

I would love to have a piglet to grow for meat or a grown one on the ground. Within hour drive from Cochran.
thanx
478 230 8378
Rohn


----------



## psycosoninlaw1

I'll come to anywhere around the Bonaire area to pick up as many hogs as I can get in my truck. I clean them and give the meat to the older people in my small community. I live about 1.5 hours from there. 770-312-4358 cell, call anytime, day or night.


----------



## Swampy

With enough advance notice, I can travel within 3 or 4 hours of Atlanta. I'm about 60 miles North of Atlanta, but would be glad to roadtrip.


----------



## Jim Clausen

I live in Savannah, Kensington Park and would appreciate a hog to take to my  processor. I am retired and can come almost on a moments notice. Call at 912-355-0088.
Jim CLausen


----------



## pigger86

im looking for a hog close to western nc to try and see if my pit will catch any if anyone is willing to help me out pm me


----------



## smithuser

Is willing to help drag or hunt with anyone, I live in effingham Ga, so just let me know.


----------



## lum4life

My wife and I have 5 kids and we both teach.  Our family would be more than grateful if anybody kills a hog and don't want the meat.  We live in Augusta, but would be willing to drive an hour or 2.  Please PM me!


----------



## moose266

I would love to.  Just started hog hunting and have not gotten one yet.  Send me the info and I'll try and make it if it all works out.


----------



## BobR93

*We need hog meat for a charity event!*

If anyone can help it would be greatly appreciated!!!

We are having a fund raiser/charity wild game dinner in November and would like to have some wild hog meat. I'm not sure how to coordinate this so if anyone has any ideas and is interested in helping/donating the meat please call me. 

Thanks, Bob
770 289-4589


----------



## sidekicks409

*hogs*

im a disable heart patient with 4 kids and a wife that would like to ether hunt or free meat we only receive 400 a month on income and you can only stretch that so far so if you got some you want to get rid of keep us in mind #770-824-5656 we will also use deer if you want to get rid of it also thanks kw


----------



## garnede

I would like some hog meat for the freezer, sausage and the smoker. I am in Columbus, and would like to have some wild meat in the freezer for the summer. If someone has a hog problem within an hour or two of columbus, I would like to try to help reduce their numbers. Also if anyone within an hour of columbus has any excess meat I would be glad to take it including helping drag it out of the woods or chase it down. Send me a PM for my number if you think you may have excess meat or need a little help with hog control. Thanks


----------



## outkast dog

*Hog donation*

will help with pulling one out within 11/2 hour out side of ATL call 404 839-9073 Also if you have a hog or hogs you dont need or dont want i,m willing to take them. THANKs


----------



## wishiniwasfishin69

My church operates a food bank that helps out up to 30 families each week. Currently we only offer non perishable foods. I spoke with our preacher about offering wild game, and he loved the idea. If anyone has any hogs that they would like to donate, or even some land that they are willing to let one or a few church members take a few hogs, please send me an email. I am posting this in the deer section also, because we will take any good meat that we can get. We do not charge for any of the food that we give out.   If there are any trappers out there, I will drive anywhere in NC, SC, or Ga or anywhere within  8-10 hours of western NC for a load of hogs.    You can email me at wishiniwasfishin69@yahoo.com


----------



## farmerman

i will help drag , kill, or anything you need , or take any hogs you dont want , just give me a call.im in nashville georgia and could really use the meet,thanks 229-686-0428 Danny


----------



## bullet 4570

hey man let me come hunt ur hogs ill pay u to let me hunt with dogs an u want have to leave all that meat in the woods  828 777 8019


----------



## wrestler

anyone in the columbia county area want to let me and papa hunt thier land? we'll pay (like 20$ seeing as how we're broke right now)


----------



## TravelHunterD

From Gwinnett County in Metro Atlanta Area. Willing to take the hog off your hands or come out and help with dragging it out in return for meat. Just give me a call 678-four-three-one-5418.


----------



## midgamarine

Derek Edge said:


> I hope to be catching a few in the next couple of weeks, in traps.  I will only need a couple sows so anything left over you guys are welcome too.If you need a hog around Laurens Co. just let me know.



I know this is an old post but was wondering if you have any hogs.


----------



## 3.5 YR-OLD BAMBI

Would be willing to take any unwanted hogs or help drag for meat in the middle Ga area. 770-three 80-575four


----------



## lungbuster123

If anyone around the Columbus, GA/Fort Benning area wants a pig let me know. We hunt them year around and if you want one i'll do my best to get you a hog.


----------



## blackwater622

I am in oglethorpe county, GA. I have 3 kids that love wild boar but I have worked so much in the past year that I got rid of the dogs, traps, and all else. So if anybody wants to get rid of one just let me know


----------



## jwilliams78

*Donations*

Willing to give away unused hogs throughout the year when available. If anyone is interested pm your info and I will add you to contacts to notify when we have extra to get rid of. We hunt the I-16 area of middle ga. Thx


----------



## KillerDogo

*looking for hogs*

looking for hogs about 50-60 lbs only...
call sergio 404-384-4229


----------



## Huntsman74

Im game let me know. Im in Cleveland GA. but willing to go for a little drive. My # is 770-530-7952.


----------



## georgia09

IF you got a hog problem in north ga i will be glad to take care of it and give the person the meat as well always looking for people to eat them instead of wasting it


----------



## nick220

I live in Walton County, if you have a pig you want to give a way please let me know. I can meet you on Wed, Thurs and Fri. Please call or text me anytime at 770-715-6151


----------



## pibald07

*hog meat*

We trap plenty of all sizes in Oglethorpe County. Anyone interested give me a call/pm/text and I will gladly give away our extras. Typically, its the 50 lb and under range that I don't use. Let me know.

Josh


----------



## waphillips

If anyone has any land with hogs and would be willing to let a father and son hunt them please let me know. We would even take any that have been trapped and need a freeze to go in. Thanks


----------



## NastyBruises11B

If anybody in S.E GA wants hogs, let me know. We've been wading thru em down here.


----------



## TheJester51

Hello all. I'm looking for someplace to take my Dad and brother hog hunting. We've never done it. Thinking next year sometime and I'm open to suggestions on when. We're from Wisconsin and have always hunted deer. Frost bitten balls or not, we're usually out there. Right now I'm just looking to see if anyone would allow us to hunt their land, let us tag along or point me in a direction that won't cost an arm and leg. Not looking for trophies, just something new and tasty. If it matters ages would be 53, 33 and 31. Thanks for your time and I hope I'm in the right thread for this. 

Chad


----------



## ELoganHolland

Would love to take a hog or hold in northwest ga!


----------



## Kdog

Old thread but if anyone would want some pigs PM me. Would like to have a plan beforehand so that they don't go to waste.


----------



## Thrasher 3

bam_bam said:


> I aint got no hogs but would shore like one


I don’t have any at present time I will have some n oct.


----------



## Thrasher 3

Bodab1974 said:


> Hey I will take any and all hogs offered within 2-3 hours drive of Gwinnett County.
> 
> Wife and 3 kids at home to feed, and they ALL love wild hog.
> 
> If you have one Please call me,  anytime,  I will ... ** cough cough **  suddenly get sick if I have to.
> 
> My number is 678-908-3557
> Name is Kevin


Kevin I don’t have any @ the present time but I will have some n oct.


----------



## Thrasher 3

cheezeball231 said:


> *I'd love a hog. Will trade have Bear and deer meat*
> 
> Just send me a PM and lets work something out. I have a 164lb bear I'm picking up from the butcher on Tues.


Will keep u n mine I would love to have some bear meat


----------



## Thrasher 3

jmbarry said:


> I have just moved to Ga and would love to try to hunt hog.  I am limited in the physical part as for running hogs, but would love to hunt from a blind or stand.  I am not sure what weapon is allowed to hunt hogs.  Reading the game laws, it seems what ever is in season is the weapon you must use.  I do have a 12ga pump, a .45 LC and a 7.62 Mini Thirty.  I am in the North Ga Area, Catoosa, Walker or Ringgold areas is preferred, but can travel some.  Any replies would be greatly appreciated.  Please contact me at jmbarry4450@aol.com or 423-991-4858.  Thank you.


Call Rusty Rhône’s @ 4782322559 taking bookings @ occonie ridge


----------



## shotgun

If you are interested in a free hog let me know.  As soon as the weather cools we will have some. Located in Jefferson and BURKE county.
SEND ME YOUR NAME AND NUMBER SO WEW CAN CONTACT YOU.


----------



## dfurdennis

Hit me up if you're interested in some pig meat we started trapping on our property last year and have had great success. Some we keep some we use for yote bait and some just get tossed. I am moving the trap this weekend and will be sure to have a successful trapping in the next week or so we are in Lamar county in the High Falls area send me a PM with contact info and I will be in touch. Must be willing to come anytime.


----------



## 813diablo

Looking to get some hog meat?  Anyone trapping and don’t want to deal with them please contact me.


----------

